
Download – Ubuntu 16.04(LTS) Xenial Xerus - am185
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
======
am185
daily build -> [http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-
live/current/](http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/)

